# What is the widest tire on a 15x7 Rally II...



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

someone here has put on the back of a 69?

I have the stock 14x6 all around with 225/70s.
I want a little more tire in the back.

I got a pair of 15x7s to refresh,
and was thinking of putting 255/60s back there.

But, the 225/70s are just as wide.

and 255/70s will give me the same inch or so more of width, plus a touch more height for the look, plus lower rpms when cruising along.

I do not think anyone makes raised white letter tires for anything under a 7.5 inch rim wider than 255. I think if I went 275/60 it would be too wide for the 7 inch rim and probably rub.

I do not plan to jack up the rear end with a coil block lift or a pair of air shocks. I am hoping 255/70r15s fit fine.

Has anyone done the 255/70R15 Rally IIs on the rear" They are actually HM code rims of a 70s firebird.

Thank you for any info or pics.

The look is definately coming along how I want.
I am adding firebird type exhaust tip splitters,


and a little more tire and height in the rear, hopefully going from 26ish diameter tires to 29ish will provide that slight rake enough for me.


And I do not think I am going to be able to resist a cable bracket and flaps for the ram air. I just can't let it go.


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)




----------

